# Cubertime



## cubertime (Jun 7, 2022)

Cubertime is a brand new cube website. We offer many kinds of high-quality products. We will remain enthusiasm to provide the most fine service and the best quality puzzles for the cubers. We listen to what cubers want, and strive to satisfy their requests. If you are the cube lovers, you can enjoy a great online shopping experience at our website.

We provide four lube services:
Factory（No Premium Setup）---- Factory lubrication
Standard（Complete Lube & Tuning Service）---- Basic lubrication and tensioning
Premium（Complete Lube & Tuning Service Balanced & Stable Turning）---- Moderate lubration and tensioning，controllable setup
Premium（Complete Lube & Tuning Service Fast & Smooth Turning）---- Fast lubrication and tensioning, smooth setup

We have modified speedcubes.Based on the factory structure of speedcubes, add a new magnetic posioning scheme manually, with professional setting and lubrication to break through the performance limit of the original factory structure, bring a more excellent turning experience. We have professional cubers to provide modified speedcubes. This will greatly improve your cubing experience.

Here is the link of our website: https://www.cubertime.com/
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Cubertime-104782745543360/
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/cubertime_official/
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCE1wBtpSI8EDf2wGuysPqmw
TikTok: https://www.tiktok.com/@cubertime_official


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 12, 2022)

cubertime said:


> Cubertime is a brand new cube website. We offer many kinds of high-quality products. We will remain enthusiasm to provide the most fine service and the best quality puzzles for the cubers. We listen to what cubers want, and strive to satisfy their requests. If you are the cube lovers, you can enjoy a great online shopping experience at our website.
> 
> We provide four lube services:
> Factory（No Premium Setup）---- Factory lubrication
> ...


Great! I can now order lubes from somewhere closer to me. All the other lubes near me sell crazily expensive.


----------



## cubertime (Jun 18, 2022)

What do you think of the *Ant Cube 3x3 M TNT Kits* ?
Here is a video from youtube creator -- JS cuber.


----------



## cubertime (Jul 1, 2022)

Interesting video! Nice cube！
*Cyclone Boys Metallic 3x3* -- Highly recommend for anyone looking for fun 3x3 experience.
Here is a video from youtube creator -- HKQ8 Cuber


----------



## cubertime (Jul 2, 2022)

What do you think of 3D printed cubes? It is really difficult to solve.


----------



## Garf (Jul 2, 2022)

cubertime said:


> What do you think of 3D printed cubes? It is really difficult to solve.
> View attachment 19815


4x4 mirror cube nice.


----------

